# What's biting at Oak Island?



## headdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

Headed over to Oak Island this Saturday with family and friends. I have a young man going along that has never been fishing. I plan to solve that problem. Has anyone seen any Sand Fleas? We will be staying ocean front down in West Beach. I plan to start off surf fishing. Is the point still fishable? Might try the pier about midweek. Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

I haven't seen any sand fleas yet this year. Not much left of the Point after Matthew but still some areas to fish. Very shallow at low tide. I haven't tried Ocean Crest Pier this year but you can count on it being crowded since it is the only one open on the island this year.


----------



## headdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank for the info. We will give it a try and post the results.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Not much, for me. Kayaked the canal today and yesterday and all we have caught is a flounder and a pretty big croaker. I hope it's going better for you.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Yall need to turn the switch on down there ill be in on Saturday. I have a guide buddy down there who can put u on some fish pm me if u want his info


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

There are sand fleas on the beaches, got some last month


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

We're heading down in about 2 weeks. Staying about mid-island & planning on doing some surf fishing & fishing the ICW. Post back any info you can during/after your trip. We're green-as-a-gourd new at coast fishing so any tips or info will be greatly appreciated. Have been wondering about sand fleas myself. Trying to decide on buying/borrowing a rake or trying to get a cast net for baitfish. Not seeing/hearing a lot of info right now that's helping me decide which. Thanks in advance for any help from any & all!


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be there June 11-17, with 2 poles in the water sunrise, sunset, and incomings, about 2 and a half miles east of Folly inlet. Stop by say hi.
Most rewarding way to get sandfleas? Give a kid a plastic shovel and bucket, you will have a steady supply all week.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

Checking in on 16th. Think we're still a couple of miles east of you. If you're finishing up the 17th send what's left our way.....


----------



## headdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all of the info. We have been surf fishing the incoming tide in the evening. Our first time fisherman landed a small shark as his first fish. He was grinning like a mule eating briars! He followed up with another shark and a under sized black drum. Everything is being caught on fresh shrimp.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

headdigger said:


> Thanks for all of the info. We have been surf fishing the incoming tide in the evening. Our first time fisherman landed a small shark as his first fish. He was grinning like a mule eating briars! He followed up with another shark and a under sized black drum. Everything is being caught on fresh shrimp.


And just like that, he's hooked! Congrats on introducing him to the sport!


----------



## headdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep, he is hooked. We surf fished for a couple of hours this pm. I kept four rods in the water and let him reel them in when there was a bite. Caught a bunch of small sharks and a Whiting. Everything was caught on fresh shrimp on double drop rigs. Holding bottom with 3-4 oz. If anybody is interested in crabbing, try the point. We went flounder gigging last night and the blue crabs were thick. Saw one flounder about the size of a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

mosquitos- LOL


----------

